# Getting used to my new life here



## CanadianSpanish (Aug 1, 2009)

Thank you to Peski Weski and Chica for your messages. I am not sure i am responding the right way...if i had decided to click on "reply" to your messages individually, instead of posting "a new thread", would it be seen by the rest?... anyway.... Yes...Bilbao is a much prettier place than it used to be and i am glad is becoming a place to visit (The Guggenheim seems to be the reason for this great change although there are beautiful places around the area to visit and enjoy)... I miss very much my life in Toronto even though it was not that exciting... Canada is a good country to live in and Toronto is the most cosmopolitan place in the world... i have not started to look for a job quite yet.... I have worked in the Travel and Tourism industry and I would like to get a job in a hotel with a guest servive role... willing to move somewhere else in Spain... I wonder if any of you would know someone in this field or would be able to give me some advice... looking forward to hearing from all of you....


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

CanadianSpanish said:


> Thank you to Peski Weski and Chica for your messages. I am not sure i am responding the right way...if i had decided to click on "reply" to your messages individually, instead of posting "a new thread", would it be seen by the rest?... anyway.... Yes...Bilbao is a much prettier place than it used to be and i am glad is becoming a place to visit (The Guggenheim seems to be the reason for this great change although there are beautiful places around the area to visit and enjoy)... I miss very much my life in Toronto even though it was not that exciting... Canada is a good country to live in and Toronto is the most cosmopolitan place in the world... i have not started to look for a job quite yet.... I have worked in the Travel and Tourism industry and I would like to get a job in a hotel with a guest servive role... willing to move somewhere else in Spain... I wonder if any of you would know someone in this field or would be able to give me some advice... looking forward to hearing from all of you....


You can reply by hitting reply and then it comes out like this with the post that you are replying to quoted, and continuing on the same thread, or you can hit quick and it continues in the same thread without quoting anyone.
I don't think so, but I'll see if my in laws know anyone in the Travel and Tourism industry. Do you speak French and/ or Euskera?


----------



## CanadianSpanish (Aug 1, 2009)

*Hotel Jobs: Front Desk - Guest Service Agent*



Pesky Wesky said:


> You can reply by hitting reply and then it comes out like this with the post that you are replying to quoted, and continuing on the same thread, or you can hit quick and it continues in the same thread without quoting anyone.
> I don't think so, but I'll see if my in laws know anyone in the Travel and Tourism industry. Do you speak French and/ or Euskera?




Unfortunately I only speak English and Spanish... I studied French many years ago but i hardly remember much... although i am planning to take some courses again. Thank you for your interest.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

CanadianSpanish said:


> Unfortunately I only speak English and Spanish... I studied French many years ago but i hardly remember much... although i am planning to take some courses again. Thank you for your interest.




You'll probably find you pick French up really quickly again once you get "into it"!! I thought I'd forgotten french. I was almost fluent as a child, and then grew up and didnt hear or speak it for decades. A trip to France a couple of years ago brought it all flooding back!!!

As for mastering Spanish, I thought that would be easy too... hahahaha - NOT!!!! I try, but the old brain just wont let it stick!!!


Jo xx


----------



## CanadianSpanish (Aug 1, 2009)

jojo said:


> You'll probably find you pick French up really quickly again once you get "into it"!! I thought I'd forgotten french. I was almost fluent as a child, and then grew up and didnt hear or speak it for decades. A trip to France a couple of years ago brought it all flooding back!!!
> 
> As for mastering Spanish, I thought that would be easy too... hahahaha - NOT!!!! I try, but the old brain just wont let it stick!!!
> 
> ...



Spanish language is not that easy to learn, but if you take a few good grammar lessons (verbs is the hardest part)... by living now in Spain you have the best chance to connect and be an active part in this Spanish society and way of living... it´s the best way.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

CanadianSpanish said:


> Spanish language is not that easy to learn, .


You can say that again
So many different ways to say the same thing


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> You can say that again
> So many different ways to say the same thing


hmmmmm


just like in english


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> hmmmmm
> 
> 
> just like in english



Yes but I have been speaking English for a long long time and it comes naturally to me


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

CanadianSpanish said:


> Thank you to Peski Weski and Chica for your messages. I am not sure i am responding the right way...if i had decided to click on "reply" to your messages individually, instead of posting "a new thread", would it be seen by the rest?... anyway.... Yes...Bilbao is a much prettier place than it used to be and i am glad is becoming a place to visit (The Guggenheim seems to be the reason for this great change although there are beautiful places around the area to visit and enjoy)... I miss very much my life in Toronto even though it was not that exciting... Canada is a good country to live in and Toronto is the most cosmopolitan place in the world... i have not started to look for a job quite yet.... I have worked in the Travel and Tourism industry and I would like to get a job in a hotel with a guest servive role... willing to move somewhere else in Spain... I wonder if any of you would know someone in this field or would be able to give me some advice... looking forward to hearing from all of you....


Hi and welcome to the forum!

I, too, am interested on your experiences in Canada as the wife and I fancy a move to Toronto (she is entitled of the Canadian Permanent Residency).

I do have a contact on the hotel industry. She has just returned to Brazil after 6 yrs in Barcelona. She is a Brazilian/Italian and I am not sure if her contacts are only in Cataluña or if she can set you up for anything...

Anyhow, I will check it with her and get back to you.

Good luck!

Cheers


----------



## CanadianSpanish (Aug 1, 2009)

scharlack said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum!
> 
> I, too, am interested on your experiences in Canada as the wife and I fancy a move to Toronto (she is entitled of the Canadian Permanent Residency).
> 
> ...


Thank you Scharlack,

Canada is a great country, half of its population ... immigrants, therefore you easily feel at home, however remember that following the American life style .... Toronto is a very fast paced city... nothing to do with life in Spain. Right now Canada seems to be affected by the current economy downturn, but it´s easier to find "small jobs" to get some kind of income and get by until something better comes along. People are very helpful, friendly and polite...anyhow... you can tell I had a nice experience but of course you can find good and bad all over the globe...i hope you and your wife have a good experience and enjoy your stay. Marta


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

CanadianSpanish said:


> Thank you Scharlack,
> 
> Canada is a great country, half of its population ... immigrants, therefore you easily feel at home, however remember that following the American life style .... Toronto is a very fast paced city... nothing to do with life in Spain. Right now Canada seems to be affected by the current economy downturn, but it´s easier to find "small jobs" to get some kind of income and get by until something better comes along. People are very helpful, friendly and polite...anyhow... you can tell I had a nice experience but of course you can find good and bad all over the globe...i hope you and your wife have a good experience and enjoy your stay. Marta


Hello CanadianSpanish,

I can't PM you as of yet. Are you able to send me a PM?

Would like to get your email address (and CV if you have one ready en español) and fwd it to my contact.

Cheers!


----------



## CanadianSpanish (Aug 1, 2009)

*PM???*



scharlack said:


> Hello CanadianSpanish,
> 
> I can't PM you as of yet. Are you able to send me a PM?
> 
> ...


Hi again!

I am sorry ... new at this...i am not sure how to receive or send personal messages yet.....(i guess that´s the meaning of a PM?).... and I don´t think leaving my email address for eveyone to see is very wise... there must be a way... let me know.... Marta


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

CanadianSpanish said:


> Hi again!
> 
> I am sorry ... new at this...i am not sure how to receive or send personal messages yet.....(i guess that´s the meaning of a PM?).... and I don´t think leaving my email address for eveyone to see is very wise... there must be a way... let me know.... Marta


Hello Marta,

Just sent you a PM.

I guess you need at least "X" number of posts to receive a PM.

Cheers

PM=Private msg


----------

